# New 16-35 and 24-105 lens profiles still not in Lightroom?



## Wick (Jan 30, 2017)

Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but these two lenses have been out for some time, but the profiles don't seem to be available in Lightroom.


----------



## Labdoc (Jan 30, 2017)

Just checked on the 16-35 MK3 and it's not there. My version of LR is supposedly up to date.


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 31, 2017)

The main reason it SUCKS that profile updates need entire app updates. I remember when lightroom came out, the whole point of profiles is that anyone can make them. 

This is why adobe needs competition. BADLY.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 2, 2017)

Too busy putting prices up in Sweden & Britain


----------

